# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريج حديث خير أجناد الأرض

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

تخريج حديث خير أجناد الأرض
 بقلم: جودة محمد 
شاع في الفترة الأخيرة على الفضائيات وأيضا على صفحات الشبكة العنكبوتية هذا الحديث ونصه: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر، فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيفا، فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض»، وبيانا لمن أراد النصح فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: «إنما الدين النصحية»، وكذلك حتى لا نقع في جملة حديث: «من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار»، أعلق عليه بيانا لدرجته والله المستعان؛ فإن أصبت فمن الله وحده، وإن أخطأت فمني ومن الشيطان.

*أولا تخريج الحديث:*
  أخرجه ابن عبد الحكم في "فتوح مصر" (ص167/ ط مكتبة الثقافة)، وابن يونس – كما في "إمتاع الأسماع" للمقريزي (14/185) -، وأبو محمد بن زولاق المصري في "فضائل مصر" (ص 83 ـ 84)، والدارقطني في "المؤتلف والمختلف" (2/1003 ـ 1004) – ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (46/162 ـ 163) –  جميعا ابن لهيعة، عن الأسود بن مالك الحميرى، عن بحير بن ذاخر المعافرى، ... وذكر قصة وفيها: وحدثنى عمر أمير المؤمنين، أنه سمع رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، يقول: «إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر، فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيفا، فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض» فقال له أبو بكر: ولم يا رسول الله؟ قال: «لأنهم وأزواجهم فى رباط إلى يوم القيامة» . 
قلت:  وعبد الله بن لهيعة ضعيف، والأسود بن مالك الحميري لم أقف على من ترجم له وله ذكر في جملة من روى عن بحير، وبحير هو سياف مسلمة بن مخلد  مجهول الحال، ذكره ابن يونس ، وعنه نقله ابن ماكولا والذهبي وغيرهم، فهو إسناد مظلم كما ترى وانظر "التاريخ" لابن يونس(ص58).

*وقد وقفت لبعض معناه على ثلاثة أحاديث لم يصح منها شيء:* 
*الأول**: من حديث أنس بن مالك – رضي الله عنه
**أخرجه أبو العرب التميمي في "طبقات إفريقيا" صـ11 من طريق أبي معمر عباد بن عبد الصمد، قال: حدثنا أنس بن مالك، قال: قال رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ستجندون أجنادكم، وخير أجنادكم الجند الغربي».*
*قلت**: وأبو معمر عباد هذا، قال البخاري منكر الحديث، وقال أبو حاتم الرازي ضعيف الحديث جدا لا أعرف له حديثا صحيحا، وقال العقيلي: أحاديثه مناكير لا يعرف أكثرها إلا به، وقال ابن حبان: عداده في أهل البصرة روى عنه أهلها منكر الحديث جدا يروي عن أنس ما ليس من حديثه وما أراه سمع منه شيئا فلا يجوز الاحتجاج به فيما وافق الثقات فكيف إذا انفرد بأوابد ... وذكر له أحاديث ثم قال: أخبرنا محمد الحسن بن قتيبة بعسقلان قال حدثنا غالب بن وزير الغزي قال حدثنا المؤمل بن عبد الرحمن الثقفي قال حدثنا عباد بن عبد الصمد في نسخة كتبناها عنه بهذا الإسناد أكثرها موضوعة. وقال ابن عدي: ضعيف منكر الحديث ومع ذلك غالي في التشيع.* 
*وانظر: "التاريخ الكبير" (6/41)،"الضعفاء" (3/138)،"الجرح والتعديل" (6/82)،"المجروحين" (2/170 ـ 171)،"الكامل في الضعفاء" (4/342)، "ميزان الاعتدال" (2/369)،"لسان الميزان" (3/232).*

*والثاني**: من حديث أبي سالم الجيشاني عن بعض أصحاب رسول الله:*
*أخرجه ابن عبد الحكم أيضا في "فتوح مصر" (ص21/ ط مكتبة الثقافة)، والدولابي في "الكنى والأسماء" (2/573، رقم 1027) من طريق ابن لهيعة، عن عبد الله بن هبيرة، أن أبا سالم الجيشانىّ سفيان بن هانئ، أخبره أن بعض أصحاب رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، أخبره أنه سمع رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، يقول: «إنكم ستكونون أجنادا وإن خير أجنادكم أهل الغرب منكم، فاتّقوا الله فى القبط، لا تأكلوهم أكل الخضر».*
*قلت**: ومداره على ابن لهيعة وقد تفرد به، وهو ضعيف.*
*تنبيه**: الإسناد إلي ابن لهيعة صحيح فهو من رواية أحد العبادلة عنه – أعني عبد الله بن وهب -  وقد صحح بعض العلماء رواية العبادلة عنه وقال ابن حجر رواية ابن المبارك وابن وهب عنه أعدل من غيرها. وابن لهيعة فيه خلاف كبير.*
*لكن ذكر الذهبي - رحمه الله – أن العمل على تضعيف حديثه.*
*أما حديث عمر بن الخطاب السابق فليس من رواية أحد العبادلة عنه.*

*والثالث مرسل* *–** وإن كان بعيدا في معناه -:*
* أخرجه ابن عبد الحكم في "فتوح مصر" (ص22)، وأبو يعلى في "مسنده" (1473) – وعنه ابن حبان في "صحيحه" (6677) -  من طريق أبي هانئ حميد بن هانئ الخولاني، أنه سمع أبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي وهو عبد الله بن يزيد، وعمرو بن حريث، وغيرهما يقولون: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «إنكم ستقدمون على قوم، جعد رؤوسهم، فاستوصوا بهم خيرا، فإنهم قوة لكم، وبلاغ إلى عدوكم بإذن الله، يعني قبط مصر».*
*قال ابن حجر في "المطالب العالية" (4195): وأبو عبد الرحمن تابعي بلا ريب، وعمرو بن حريث ليس هو المخزومي، بل هو آخر مختلف في صحبته.*
*قلت: وعمرو بن حريث هو المصري ليست له صحبة جزم بذلك ابن معين والبخاري وأبو حاتم وابن صاعد، وانظر: "تاريخ ابن معين" (5065/رواية الدوري)،"التاريخ الكبير" (6/321)، "تاريخ ابن أبي خيثمة" (1/ 364، رقم 1290)،"الزهد لابن المبارك" عقب حديث (554)،  "الإصابة" (7/358، ترجمة 5836/ ط هجر).*

----------


## خالد الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيرا على النقل الموفق .
وفي صحيح مسلم :
حَدَّثَنِى أَبُو الطَّاهِرِ أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ أَخْبَرَنِى حَرْمَلَةُ ح وَحَدَّثَنِى هَارُونُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الأَيْلِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ حَدَّثَنِى حَرْمَلَةُ - وَهُوَ ابْنُ عِمْرَانَ التُّجِيبِىُّ - عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ شُمَاسَةَ الْمَهْرِىِّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا ذَرٍّ يَقُولُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « إِنَّكُمْ سَتَفْتَحُونَ أَرْضًا يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا الْقِيرَاطُ فَاسْتَوْصُوا بِأَهْلِهَا خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ لَهُمْ ذِمَّةً وَرَحِمًا فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلاَنِ فِى مَوْضِعِ لَبِنَةٍ فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا ». قَالَ فَمَرَّ بِرَبِيعَةَ وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ابْنَىْ شُرَحْبِيلَ بْنِ حَسَنَةَ يَتَنَازَعَانِ فِى مَوْضِعِ لَبِنَةٍ فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا.
حَدَّثَنِى زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ وَعُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ قَالاَ حَدَّثَنَا وَهْبُ بْنُ جَرِيرٍ حَدَّثَنَا أَبِى سَمِعْتُ حَرْمَلَةَ الْمِصْرِىَّ يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ شُمَاسَةَ عَنْ أَبِى بَصْرَةَ عَنْ أَبِى ذَرٍّ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « إِنَّكُمْ سَتَفْتَحُونَ مِصْرَ وَهِىَ أَرْضٌ يُسَمَّى فِيهَا الْقِيرَاطُ فَإِذَا فَتَحْتُمُوهَا فَأَحْسِنُوا إِلَى أَهْلِهَا فَإِنَّ لَهُمْ ذِمَّةً وَرَحِمًا ». أَوْ قَالَ « ذِمَّةً وَصِهْرًا فَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ رَجُلَيْنِ يَخْتَصِمَانِ فِيهَا فِى مَوْضِعِ لَبِنَةٍ فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا ». قَالَ فَرَأَيْتُ عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ شُرَحْبِيلَ بْنِ حَسَنَةَ وَأَخَاهُ رَبِيعَةَ يَخْتَصِمَانِ فِى مَوْضِعِ لَبِنَةٍ فَخَرَجْتُ مِنْهَا.
والحديث بوب عليه الإمام النووي رحمه الله في صحيح مسلم فقال :
باب وَصِيَّةِ النَّبِىِّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بِأَهْلِ مِصْرَ.

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96685


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159210

----------


## أشرف سابق

أحسنت أخي الكريم بارك الله في جهدك الطيب ونسأل الله لنا ولك السداد والرشاد في الأمر كله

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً أخي جودة .

----------


## جودة محمد

وللحديث شاهدان غير الشواهد السابقة، واستكمالا لما تقدم:

*الرابع حديث عمرو بن الحمق:*
أخرجه البخاري في "التاريخ الكبير" (6/ 314) تعليقا، وابن عبد الحكم في "فتوح مصر وأخبارها" (ص 309)، والفسوي في "المعرفة والتاريخ" (1/ 330 ـ 331)، والبزار في "مسنده" (2311)، وأبو زرعة الدمشقي في "الفوائد المعللة" (122)، وابن قانع في "معجم الصحابة" (2/ 202)، والطبراني في "المعجم الأوسط" (8/ رقم 8740)، والحاكم في "المستدرك" (4/ 448)، وابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (45/ 492 ـ 493)؛ جميعهم من طريق أبي شريح المصري عبد الرحمن بن شريح عن عميرة بن عبد الله المعافري المصري عن أبيه عن عمرو بن الحمق يقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يكون فتنة يكون أسلم الناس فيها أو قال خير الناس فيها الجند الغربي. قال ابن الحمق: فلذلك قدمت عليكم مصر.
وانظر أيضا "معرفة الرجال" لابن معين" (1521/رواية ابن محرز).
وعزاه السيوطي في "حسن المحاضرة" (1/ 16) لمحمد بن الربيع الجيزي.
قال البزار: وهذا الحديث لا نعلم أحدا رواه بهذا اللفظ إلا عمرو بن الحمق وحده، ولا نعلم له طريقا إلا هذا الطريق.
وقال الطبراني: لا يروى هذا الحديث عن عمرو بن الحمق إلا بهذا الإسناد، تفرد به: أبو شريح "
وصححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي، وهو مردود بقول الذهبي: عميرة بن عبد الله المعافرى.مصري.لا يدري من هو. وانظر: "ميزان الاعتدال" (3/ 297 ـ 298)، "لسان الميزان" (6/ 237).
أورده الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " (5/ 511)، وقال: رواه البزار والطبراني من طريق عميرة بن عبد الله المعافري، وقال الذهبي: لا يدرى من هو.
ثم ذكره مرة أخرى في " مجمع الزوائد " (7/ 593)، وقال: رواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط، وفيه عميرة بن عبد الله؛ قال الذهبي: لا يُدرى من هو.
*الخامس عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب بلاغا:*
أخرجه من وجه أخر نعيم بن حماد في "الفتن" (85) قال نعيم، قال الوليد، وقال ابن لهيعة، عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب، بلغني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «تكون فتنة تشمل الناس كلهم، لا يسلم منها إلا الجند الغربي»
قلت وسنده ضعيف جدا؛ نعيم بن حماد متكلم فيه وقد ذكره معلقا أيضا وكذا علقه الوليد عن ابن لهيعة وابن لهيعة ضعيف كما تقدم، ويزيد بن أبي حبيب من صغار التابعين.

----------


## جودة محمد

وبالجملة فالحديث يخرج عن كونه باطلا أو موضوعا كما زعم البعض وبشواهده جميعا يكون له أصل لكنه حديث ضعيف

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا . نعم ، هو ضعيف ، وليس موضوعا أو باطلا .
وللفائدة : ينظر رسالة الماجستير لعبدالله بن حمود المخلفي ، نفع الله به ، في تخريجه لأحاديث فتوح مصر لابن عبدالحكم (1/ 101-112) .

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

> وبالجملة فالحديث يخرج عن كونه باطلا أو موضوعا كما زعم البعض وبشواهده جميعا يكون له أصل لكنه حديث ضعيف


جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## جودة محمد

وقفت على شاهد أخر للحديث مرسل غير صحيح فأدرت أن أضيفه هنا مع بعض التعديلات ويكون هذا جميع ما وقفت عليه في طرق الحديث وشواهده:
*تخريج حديث إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر، فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيفا، فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض ...*
*أولا تخريج الحديث:*
أخرجه ابن عبد الحكم في "فتوح مصر" (ص167/ ط مكتبة الثقافة)، وابن يونس – كما في "إمتاع الأسماع" للمقريزي (14/185) -، وأبو محمد بن زولاق المصري في "فضائل مصر" (ص 83 ـ 84)، والدارقطني في "المؤتلف والمختلف" (2/1003 ـ 1004) – ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (46/162 ـ 163) –  جميعا من طريق ابن لهيعة، عن الأسود بن مالك الحميرى، عن بحير بن ذاخر المعافرى، ... وذكر قصة وفيها: وحدثنى عمر أمير المؤمنين، أنه سمع رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، يقول: «إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر، فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيفا، فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض» فقال له أبو بكر: ولم يا رسول الله؟ قال: «لأنهم وأزواجهم فى رباط إلى يوم القيامة» .
قلت:  وعبد الله بن لهيعة ضعيف سيء الحفظ ثم إنه قد اختلط بعد حرق كتبه، أما قول ابن حجر: رواية العبادلة عنه أعدل من غيرها؛ ذلك لكونهم سمعوا منه قبل اختلاطه فذهبت العلة الثانية - وهي الاختلاط - وتبقى الأولى - وهي سوء الحفظ- ففي هذه الحال يٌكتب حديثه للاعتبار وللشواهد وللتقوية بمثيلاتها، أما الأفراد سواء كانت من رواية العبادلة أو غيرهم فتترك ويترك الاحتجاج بها؛ لذا قال البيهقي في "معرفة السنن والآثار" (9/ 43): وقد أجمع أصحاب الحديث على ضعف ابن لهيعة، وترك الاحتجاج بما ينفرد به.اهـ.
 والأسود بن مالك الحميري لم أقف على من ترجم له وله ذكر في جملة من روى عن بحير – فالظاهر أنه مجهول -، وبحير هو سياف مسلمة بن مخلد  مجهول الحال، ذكره ابن يونس ، وعنه نقله ابن ماكولا والذهبي وغيرهم، فهو إسناد مظلم كما ترى .

وقد وقفت لبعض معناه على ستة أحاديث لم يصح منها شيء: 
*الأول*: من حديث أنس بن مالك – رضي الله عنه -:
أخرجه أبو العرب التميمي في "طبقات إفريقيا" (ص11) من طريق أبي معمر عباد بن عبد الصمد، قال: حدثنا أنس بن مالك، قال: قال رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ستجندون أجنادكم، وخير أجنادكم الجند الغربي.
قلت: وأبو معمر عباد هذا، قال البخاري منكر الحديث، وقال أبو حاتم الرازي ضعيف الحديث جدا لا أعرف له حديثا صحيحا، وقال العقيلي: أحاديثه مناكير لا يعرف أكثرها إلا به، وقال ابن حبان: عداده في أهل البصرة روى عنه أهلها منكر الحديث جدا يروي عن أنس ما ليس من حديثه وما أراه سمع منه شيئا فلا يجوز الاحتجاج به فيما وافق الثقات فكيف إذا انفرد بأوابد ... وذكر له أحاديث ثم قال: أخبرنا محمد الحسن بن قتيبة بعسقلان قال حدثنا غالب بن وزير الغزي قال حدثنا المؤمل بن عبد الرحمن الثقفي قال حدثنا عباد بن عبد الصمد في نسخة كتبناها عنه بهذا الإسناد أكثرها موضوعة. وقال ابن عدي: ضعيف منكر الحديث ومع ذلك غالي في التشيع. 
وانظر: "التاريخ الكبير" (6/41)،"الضعفاء" (3/138)،"الجرح والتعديل" (6/82)،"المجروحين" (2/170 ـ 171)،"الكامل في الضعفاء" (4/342)،"ميزان الاعتدال" (2/369)،"لسان الميزان" (3/232).

*والثاني**: من حديث أبي سالم الجيشاني عن بعض أصحاب رسول الله:*

أخرجه ابن عبد الحكم أيضا في "فتوح مصر" (ص21/ ط مكتبة الثقافة)، وفي "حديثه" (ق301)، والدولابي في "الكنى والأسماء" (2/573، رقم 1027) من طريق ابن لهيعة، عن عبد الله بن هبيرة، أن أبا سالم الجيشانىّ سفيان بن هانئ، أخبره أن بعض أصحاب رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، أخبره أنه سمع رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، يقول: «إنكم ستكونون أجنادا وإن خير أجنادكم أهل الغرب منكم، فاتّقوا الله فى القبط، لا تأكلوهم أكل الخضر.

قلت: ومداره على ابن لهيعة وقد تفرد به، وهو ضعيف.
تنبيه: الإسناد إلي ابن لهيعة صحيح فهو من رواية أحد العبادلة عنه – أعني عبد الله بن وهب -  وقد صحح بعض العلماء رواية العبادلة عنه وقال ابن حجر رواية ابن المبارك وابن وهب عنه أعدل من غيرها. وابن لهيعة فيه خلاف كبير.
لكن ذكر الذهبي - رحمه الله – أن العمل على تضعيف حديثه.
أما حديث عمر بن الخطاب السابق فليس من رواية أحد العبادلة عنه.

*والثالث مرسل* *–** وإن كان بعيدا في معناه -:*
 أخرجه ابن عبد الحكم في "فتوح مصر" (ص22)، وأبو يعلى في "مسنده" (1473) – وعنه ابن حبان في "صحيحه" (6677) -  من طريق أبي هانئ حميد بن هانئ الخولاني، أنه سمع أبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي وهو عبد الله بن يزيد، وعمرو بن حريث، وغيرهما يقولون: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إنكم ستقدمون على قوم، جعد رؤوسهم، فاستوصوا بهم خيرا، فإنهم قوة لكم، وبلاغ إلى عدوكم بإذن الله، يعني قبط مصر.
قال ابن حجر في "المطالب العالية" (4195): وأبو عبد الرحمن تابعي بلا ريب، وعمرو بن حريث ليس هو المخزومي، بل هو آخر مختلف في صحبته.
قلت: وعمرو بن حريث هو المصري ليست له صحبة جزم بذلك ابن معين والبخاري وأبو حاتم وابن صاعد، وانظر: "تاريخ ابن معين" (5065/رواية الدوري)،"التاريخ الكبير" (6/321)، "تاريخ ابن أبي خيثمة" (1/ 364، رقم 1290)،"الزهد لابن المبارك" عقب حديث (554)،  "الإصابة" (7/358، ترجمة 5836/ ط هجر).
*الرابع حديث عمرو بن الحمق:*
أخرجه البخاري في "التاريخ الكبير" (6/ 314) تعليقا، وابن عبد الحكم في "فتوح مصر وأخبارها" (ص 309)، والفسوي في "المعرفة والتاريخ" (1/ 330 ـ 331)، والبزار في "مسنده" (2311)، وأبو زرعة الدمشقي في "الفوائد المعللة" (122)، وابن قانع في "معجم الصحابة" (2/ 202)، والطبراني في "المعجم الأوسط" (8/ رقم 8740)، والحاكم في "المستدرك" (4/ 448)، وابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (45/ 492 ـ 493)؛ جميعهم من طريق أبي شريح المصري عبد الرحمن بن شريح عن عميرة بن عبد الله المعافري المصري عن أبيه عن عمرو بن الحمق يقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يكون فتنة يكون أسلم الناس فيها أو قال خير الناس فيها الجند الغربي. قال ابن الحمق: فلذلك قدمت عليكم مصر.
وانظر أيضا "معرفة الرجال" لابن معين" (1521/رواية ابن محرز).
وعزاه السيوطي في "حسن المحاضرة" (1/ 16) لمحمد بن الربيع الجيزي.
قال البزار: وهذا الحديث لا نعلم أحدا رواه بهذا اللفظ إلا عمرو بن الحمق وحده، ولا نعلم له طريقا إلا هذا الطريق.
وقال الطبراني: لا يروى هذا الحديث عن عمرو بن الحمق إلا بهذا الإسناد، تفرد به: أبو شريح "
وصححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي، وهو مردود بقول الذهبي: عميرة بن عبد الله المعافرى.مصري.لا يدري من هو. وانظر: "ميزان الاعتدال" (3/ 297 ـ 298)، "لسان الميزان" (6/ 237).
أورده الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " (5/ 511)، وقال: رواه البزار والطبراني من طريق عميرة بن عبد الله المعافري، وقال الذهبي: لا يدرى من هو.
ثم ذكره مرة أخرى في " مجمع الزوائد " (7/ 593)، وقال: رواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط، وفيه عميرة بن عبد الله؛ قال الذهبي: لا يُدرى من هو.
*الخامس عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب بلاغا:*
أخرجه من وجه أخر نعيم بن حماد في "الفتن" (85) قال نعيم، قال الوليد، وقال ابن لهيعة، عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب، بلغني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «تكون فتنة تشمل الناس كلهم، لا يسلم منها إلا الجند الغربي»
قلت وسنده ضعيف جدا؛ نعيم بن حماد متكلم فيه وقد ذكره معلقا أيضا وكذا علقه الوليد عن ابن لهيعة وابن لهيعة ضعيف كما تقدم، ويزيد بن أبي حبيب من صغار التابعين. 
*السادس: مرسل عن مسلم بن يسار:*
أخرجه ابن عبد الحكم في "حديثه" (ق301/أ) من طريق إسماعيل بن عياش عن عبد الرحمن بن زياد، عن مسلم بن يسار، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: استوصوا بالقبط خيرا فإنكم ستجدونهم نعم الأعوان على عدوكم.
وفيه علل:
الأولى: إسماعيل بن عياش مخلط في روايته عن غير أهل بلده، وهذه منها.
الثانية: شيخه عبد الرحمن بن زياد هو الإفريقي ضعيف الحفظ وكان رجلا صالحا.
الثالثة: شيخه مسلم بن يسار هو أبو عثمان الطنبذي مجهول الحال.
الرابعة: الإرسال.
وكل هذه الشواهد ضعيفة جدا لا ترقى لأن تتقوى بمجموع طرقها ولكنها تخرج الحديث عن كونه موضوعا كما زعم البعض، والخلاصة فيه أنه حديث ضعيف.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## دحية الكلبي

أبو إسحاق الحويني ضعف هذا الحديث

----------


## مسافر وحدي

> هذه الشواهد ضعيفة جدا لا ترقى لأن تتقوى بمجموع طرقها ولكنها تخرج الحديث عن كونه موضوعا كما زعم البعض، والخلاصة فيه أنه حديث ضعيف.


اما و انه ضعيف , الا يؤخذ بمثله في الفضائل ؟
اولم يعمل الائمة بالضعيف اذا لم يوجد في الباب غيره ؟
فهل يوجد حديث يعارضه , ام يكون العمل عليه ؟

----------


## مسافر وحدي

> وقد صحح بعض العلماء رواية العبادلة عنه


اذن الحديث صحيح على مذهب هؤلاء العلماء : صحيح ؟



> وصححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي، وهو مردود بقول الذهبي: عميرة بن عبد الله المعافرى.مصري.لا يدري من هو.


فلماذا نأخذ بقول الذهبي في الراوي , ولا نأخذ بقوله في الحديث ؟
لماذا لا نقول ان الحديث صححه الذهبي , اذن الراوي ثقة عنده , اذن اخطأ الذهبي في الميزان ؟

----------


## دحية الكلبي

الحديث ضعيف فكيف تأخذ به في الفضائل ؟ الفضائل الذي يقصدها العلماء في فضائل العبادة التي لها أصل في الشرع ، وليست فضائل الأمصار! ، وحتى في فضائل الأعمال قال بعض العلماء أنه لا يجوز ! 
كالشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله فقد شدد في مايخص الاستشهاد بالأحاديث الضعيفة. 


==================
والصحيح أنه لم يثبت في مصر سوى أن الرسول  وصى بهما خيراً لأن لهم رحماً ، وعلى هذا فلا أظن أن لهم دور كبير في قيادة الأمة لأن الرسول أوصى بهم بمعنى أنه يجب أن يكونوا تحت قيادة الأمة الإسلامية ، وفي واقعنا المعاصر نجد أن مصر هي التي تقود وتوجه السياسة العربية للأسف ويدورون حيث تدور هي من صلح أو قتال مع العدو! ، ومن جانب آخر فقد ثبت أن نهر النيل من أنهار الجنة كما هو الفرات والله أعلم .

----------


## دحية الكلبي

[url=http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_6881.shtml]binothaimeen.com -

----------


## مسافر وحدي

> الحديث ضعيف فكيف تأخذ به في الفضائل ؟ الفضائل الذي يقصدها العلماء في فضائل العبادة التي لها أصل في الشرع ، وليست فضائل الأمصار! ، وحتى في فضائل الأعمال قال بعض العلماء أنه لا يجوز !


بل يأخذ العلماء بالاحاديث الضعيفة في الاحكام اذا لا يوجد ما يعارضها .
برجاء مراجعة ما كتبه ابن القيم في اعلام الموقعين 1 : 31 - 32

----------


## جودة محمد

كتاب التلخيص للذهبي كما هو معروف لمن طالعه مع مصنفاته الأخرى أنه من قديم مصنفاته أي ألفه في مقتبل عمره أو في أوسطه لذا تراه لم ينبه على أحاديث أخرجها الشيخان أو أحدهما وتراه أيضا يذهل عن بعض الأشياء فيصحح ما مداره على راو ضعيف عنده وعند غيره فهذا ما أداه إليه اجتهاده في هذا الوقت لذا تراه يقول في "سيره"  عن تلخيصه هذا: "كتاب مفيد قد اختصرته ويعوز عملا وتحريرا".
والجرح مقدم على التعديل بضوابطه المتوافرة في هذا الحديث.
أما مسألة ابن لهيعة ورواية العبادلة فقد بينت فقلت: وعبد الله بن لهيعة ضعيف سيء الحفظ ثم إنه قد اختلط بعد حرق كتبه، أما قول ابن حجر: رواية العبادلة عنه أعدل من غيرها؛ ذلك لكونهم سمعوا منه قبل اختلاطه فذهبت العلة الثانية - وهي الاختلاط - وتبقى الأولى - وهي سوء الحفظ- ففي هذه الحال يٌكتب حديثه للاعتبار وللشواهد وللتقوية بمثيلاتها، أما الأفراد سواء كانت من رواية العبادلة أو غيرهم فتترك ويترك الاحتجاج بها؛ لذا قال البيهقي في "معرفة السنن والآثار" (9/ 43): وقد أجمع أصحاب الحديث على ضعف ابن لهيعة، وترك الاحتجاج بما ينفرد به.اهـ.
واعتمده الذهبي فقال: العمل على تضعيف حديثه.
أما تضعيف الشيخ الحويني للحديث فأعلم أنه قال: باطل.
ولكني أردت استقصاء طرقه وشواهده جميعا
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نفع الله بكم.

----------


## عبدالله بن درويش

*أسجل احترامي لكم جميعاً 
ولكن الذى أدين الله به أن هذا الحديث أقل أحواله أن يكون حسن لغيره 
ولماذا تغافلتم عن شاهد مهم فى صحيح مسلم عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «لَا يَزَالُ أَهْلُ الْغَرْبِ ظَاهِرِينَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ، حَتَّى تَقُومَ السَّاعَةُ»**والمراد بأهل الغرب فى أحد أقوال العلماء الغرب من الأرض ولا شك أن جند مصر يدخل فى ذلك دخولاً أولوياً والواقع يشهد على ظهورهم
كما أنكم تغافلتم عن أن ابن لهيعة إمام مصري فمهما قيل عن اختلاطه يستحيل أن يهم في حديث يخص مصر
والأحاديث الضعيفة قسمان:
ضعيفة مع ضعف وفساد المعنى
وضعيفة مع صحة المعنى 
فلو سلمنا لكم بضعف السند فالمعنى صحيح في جند مصر وقد وضحت ذلك في الرابط التالي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t152609/

----------

